# XLS - SIGNIFICADO



## aaguioli (Apr 26, 2005)

Hola,

Alguno de ustedes sabe el significado de la extension de archivos de excel (.xls), me pidieron investigar esto y no se como hacerlo.

muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Apr 26, 2005)

eXceL Spreadsheet


----------

